# Hot Pepper Jelly Muffins



## Raine (Mar 12, 2005)

Hot Pepper Jelly Muffins


1 package Betty Crocker corn bread and muffin mix
1/3 cup milk
2 tablespoons margarine or butter, melted
1 egg
2 tablespoons canned chopped green chiles
3 tablespoons (or more as needed) red hot
    pepper or green jalapeno jelly

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Place mini-muffin paper baking cups into each of 15 small muffin cups (1 3/4 x 1 inch).

Prepare muffin mix as directed on package, using milk, margarine and egg. Stir chiles into batter. Divide batter evenly among muffin cups. Top each with 1/4 teaspoon jelly; press jelly lightly into batter.

Bake for 12 to 14 minutes or until golden brown. Remove immediately from pan. Top each muffin with additional 1/4 teaspoon jelly.

Serve warm.


----------

